# State Cup Venues



## timbuck (Jan 13, 2020)

Is Lancaster no longer being used?
1. Mayors Youngers (2011-2008.  2007 and 2006 haven't been posted yet) - Mayors Venue Info
Opening Weekends include Ryan Park, Galway Downs, Lancaster, Silverlakes, San Bernardino.  
Knockout rounds are Silverlakes and Oceanside

2. Governors Youngers (2011-2008.  2007 and 2006 haven't been posted yet)  Governors Venue Info
Opening weekends include: Ryan Park, Galway Downs, Silverlakes
Knockout rounds are Galway Downs, Silverlakes and *COACHELLA CROSSROADS COMPLEX*

3. Presidents Youngers (2011-2008.  2007 and 2006 haven't been posted yet)  Presidents Venue Info
Opening weekends include: San Bernardino and *COACHELLA CROSSROADS COMPLEX *
Knockout rounds are San Bernardino and Silverlakes

Looks like we have a new venue near the Casinos of Coachella Valley. The field complex appears to share a parking lot with Spotlight 29 Casino and is a few miles from Fantasy Springs.
Map of Coachella Crossroads Complex

Anybody know about these changes?  Not sad to see Lancaster go, but I don't think San Bernardino is much better.  When will Great Park be involved?  And isn't Surf Cup Sports Park/Del Mar usually part of the mix?


----------



## jpeter (Jan 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Is Lancaster no longer being used?
> 1. Mayors Youngers (2011-2008.  2007 and 2006 haven't been posted yet) - Mayors Venue Info
> Opening Weekends include Ryan Park, Galway Downs, Lancaster, Silverlakes, San Bernardino.
> Knockout rounds are Silverlakes and Oceanside
> ...


All about the cheapest places to play.   CS must have a special cut rate deal to send  people 100miles to play out in desert or something, not sure that's any better than Lancaster.


----------



## Caltek (Jan 13, 2020)

Was at San Bernardino this weekend and fields look and played amazing they do spend a lot of money in upkeep for those fields


----------



## timbuck (Jan 13, 2020)

jpeter said:


> All about the cheapest places to play.   CS must have a special cut rate deal to send  people 100miles to play out in desert or something, not sure that's any better than Lancaster.


Im sure they get complaints from people that live out that way about always having to come to OC/San Diego.  But if you live in a less populated area, you need to expect that you'll have to travel a bit for tournament games.


----------



## Josh vinck (Jan 13, 2020)

We played at a tournament this past weekend at Coachella crossroads. They had plenty of parking (were charging $10 to park near field by the casino) but there was a large dirt lot on other side so parking was not much of an issue. Fields were in ok condition. Not much amenities at the field but it’s located right off the freeway.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Is Lancaster no longer being used?
> 1. Mayors Youngers (2011-2008.  2007 and 2006 haven't been posted yet) - Mayors Venue Info
> Opening Weekends include Ryan Park, Galway Downs, Lancaster, Silverlakes, San Bernardino.
> Knockout rounds are Silverlakes and Oceanside
> ...


Just another reason NOT to play State Cup


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jan 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Just another reason NOT to play State Cup


What are the State Cup alternatives and how many teams/clubs utilize those alternatives and don't play in State? Genuinely interested as it's something I'm considering for our olders especially. I believe Cal Cup is an alternative but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> What are the State Cup alternatives and how many teams/clubs utilize those alternatives and don't play in State? Genuinely interested as it's something I'm considering for our olders especially. I believe Cal Cup is an alternative but I don't know much about it.


The way you should be looking at it is State Cup nothing more than just another tournament. Alternatives are: play a local tournament or out of State tournament.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> The way you should be looking at it is State Cup nothing more than just another tournament. Alternatives are: play a local tournament or out of State tournament.


Not quite.  The winners of older (12 and above) and higher level (National and Presidents) divisions qualify for play against other State Champions.  Cal South even kicks in a little travel money (and sometimes the play is local anyway).


----------



## fjc8871 (Jan 14, 2020)

8am game in Coachella on 2/8. Takes 2 hours to get there from where we live and field time is usually an hour before kick-off. 
Rather be in the SD area if we have to travel 2 hours...


----------



## met61 (Jan 14, 2020)

fjc8871 said:


> 8am game in Coachella on 2/8. Takes 2 hours to get there from where we live and field time is usually an hour before kick-off.
> Rather be in the SD area if we have to travel 2 hours...


I'll second!


----------



## Dirtnap (Jan 14, 2020)

We were fortunate last year and all the games at the Great park. fingers crossed.


----------



## Dirtnap (Jan 14, 2020)

Lancaster is being used. Mayors Youngers Boys


----------



## foreveryoung (Jan 14, 2020)

Perhaps it's already been discussed on another thread but I heard this weekend that it is confirmed that State Cup will be moved to late November/December next year.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jan 14, 2020)

a


foreveryoung said:


> Perhaps it's already been discussed on another thread but I heard this weekend that it is confirmed that State Cup will be moved to late November/December next year.


Any idea where this came from (credible source?) It would be a good move IMO if it moves earlier to Dec.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 14, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Perhaps it's already been discussed on another thread but I heard this weekend that it is confirmed that State Cup will be moved to late November/December next year.


It's about time!!!   Wrapping up the season in November to then wait 2.5 months later to play makes no sense.  Wrap it all up by December and then let kids take a 2 month break or so and begin all over again in March.


----------



## Stryprod (Jan 14, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It's about time!!!   Wrapping up the season in November to then wait 2.5 months later to play makes no sense.  Wrap it all up by December and then let kids take a 2 month break or so and begin all over again in March.


Appreciate your enthusiasm but you gotta know there will be no break and that gap will quickly fill with tournaments.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 14, 2020)

Yo


Stryprod said:


> Appreciate your enthusiasm but you gotta know there will be no break and that gap will quickly fill with tournaments.


You mean “that gap will fill with tryouts”.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 14, 2020)

Stryprod said:


> Appreciate your enthusiasm but you gotta know there will be no break and that gap will quickly fill with tournaments.


You are 100% right! But hey at least we are not trying to cram so many practices, scrimmages, tryouts, tournaments between end of December and January.    

 It feels like these kids and parents have so much going on right before state cup.       Then we wonder why kids get burned out from playing soccer!.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jan 14, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> a
> 
> Any idea where this came from (credible source?) It would be a good move IMO if it moves earlier to Dec.


I am curious to know as well if there is an official communication on this. It would be for youngers only I assume.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 14, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> I am curious to know as well if there is an official communication on this. It would be for youngers only I assume.


Probably -  but feasibly they could get it done for olders too.  It would just mean that high school tournaments and scrimmages would have to wait a while. 
Start the club league season a week early (yep. Over Labor Day). Maybe even 2 weeks early. Have state and national cup all start the 2nd weekend of November.  Wrap it up the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Stryprod (Jan 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Yo
> 
> You mean “that gap will fill with tryouts”.


No, tryouts will just continue the move into NOV as they have, followed by State Cup in DEC, and then a 8 months of tournaments!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foreveryoung (Jan 15, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> a
> 
> Any idea where this came from (credible source?) It would be a good move IMO if it moves earlier to Dec.


A coach I know.  He said it was a done deal.   Did not get into age specifics or state vs national.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wishful thinking, but it will not happen. "Coach I know said" doesn't cut it.


----------



## foreveryoung (Jan 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Wishful thinking, but it will not happen. "Coach I know said" doesn't cut it.


Maybe.  Just passing on information.


----------



## New Guest from the South (Jan 15, 2020)

Does anyone remember the days when we did start league in August?  Was a while back but it did occur in the South.  I think ending in the calendar year would be fantastic!


----------



## blam (Jan 16, 2020)

Why not make state cup so that teams need to qualify in order to participate? And make it free for teams that qualify. I see a team that won every game last year not going to state cup but another team that only won half their games going because the other team had money.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

New Guest from the South said:


> blam said:
> 
> 
> > Why not make state cup so that teams need to qualify in order to participate? And make it free for teams that qualify. I see a team that won every game last year not going to state cup but another team that only won half their games going because the other team had money.
> ...


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 16, 2020)

how About every team in cal south gets free entrance into state cup so teams aren’t left out.....oh I forgot if it doesn’t make a profit it doesn’t make sense even though every club preaches it’s about the kids lol


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> how About every team in cal south gets free entrance into state cup so teams aren’t left out.....oh I forgot if it doesn’t make a profit it doesn’t make sense even though every club preaches it’s about the kids lol


Are you going to finance that with lottery tickets?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2020)

State cup is covered by our club fees at our club.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> State cup is covered by our club fees at our club.


They make enough in sweatshirts to cover fees for the tournament for each team....


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2020)

Socal United said:


> They make enough in sweatshirts to cover fees for the tournament for each team....


gotta pay for those USSF d license courses somehow.  Oh wait-  that course is $500.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Socal United said:


> They make enough in sweatshirts to cover fees for the tournament for each team....


????

(Full disclosure -- I am wearing a 2004 National Cup hoodie as I type this)


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 20, 2020)

espola said:


> ????
> 
> (Full disclosure -- I am wearing a 2004 National Cup hoodie as I type this)


I think I’m most jealous that you fit into your 2004 hoodie.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I think I’m most jealous that you fit into your 2004 hoodie.


The first time I bought a soccer tournament t-shirt was in 1968.  One day when I realized how old it was I put it in the treasure drawer with the old baseball card sets.


----------



## sweeperkeeper (Jan 22, 2020)

As much as I would like to dream that they move it up. There's not a chance they move up the schedule.  The main reason being that you need 3 weeks to complete any bracket in Nov you run into Thanksgiving week and 4 weeks later you run into Xmas.  

Then you are moving the regular season up which runs into tournament season during the summer.  Imagine the disappointment not being able to play in all of them over the summer


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 23, 2020)

It’s going to take the higher ups in each club to make a stand and not do state cup to hurt cal souths wallet if any change is ever going to come. I wouldn’t mind if a few tournaments were cut out any way. Way too many tournaments in my opinion


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 4, 2020)

Daughter's games were just moved to Coachella for the 23rd for presidents apparently San Bernadino due to scheduling conflicts


----------



## jpeter (Feb 4, 2020)

Dirtnap said:


> Daughter's games were just moved to Coachella for the 23rd for presidents apparently San Bernadino due to scheduling conflicts


State & national cup are huge  $$$ makers for CS.

Cheap fields out in the sticks is one way they maximize those profits, they could care less that families are driving 100+ miles, spending 2hrs each way just to get to the game, and paying $10 to park in the dirt. When you multiple all the time & costs by all the families involved it's actually thousands of dollars per game which is really crazy for young kids sports. 

Regional play should be local, if a team is good enough to make it out of regionals, they could travel to play in a area tournament in the same County.   If they win area yeah go play state cup, that would be across counties.   But CS does this backwards and leaves families traveling across counties right away, why you ask...$$$.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 4, 2020)

jpeter said:


> State & national cup are huge  $$$ makers for CS.
> 
> Cheap fields out in the sticks is one way they maximize those profits, they could care less that families are driving 100+ miles, spending 2hrs each way just to get to the game, and paying $10 to park in the dirt. When you multiple all the time & costs by all the families involved it's actually thousands of dollars per game which is really crazy for young kids sports.
> 
> Regional play should be local, if a team is good enough to make it out of regionals, they could travel to play in a area tournament in the same County.   If they win area yeah go play state cup, that would be across counties.   But CS does this backwards and leaves families traveling across counties right away, why you ask...$$$.


PBS for those going to Palm Springs.  Keep an eye on your kiddos out by the casinos.  Crazy ass people hang out over there and the 10 frwy is super close for easy escape.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> PBS for those going to Palm Springs.  Keep an eye on your kiddos out by the casinos.  Crazy ass people hang out over there and the 10 frwy is super close for easy escape.


When the casino vagrants come begging for handouts or looking into cars just ask them how they afforded those expensive shoes & clothing.  I  don't mind helping out the turely needed but when your wearing expensive shoes, clothing, and jewery I draw the line.  When their story is too complicated or the same normally can tell what's up.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 4, 2020)

jpeter said:


> When the casino vagrants come begging for handouts or looking into cars just ask them how they afforded those expensive shoes & clothing.  I  don't mind helping out the turely needed but when your wearing expensive shoes, clothing, and jewery I draw the line.  When their story is too complicated or the same normally can tell what's up.


My mom lived in Indio back when Texas hold em was big time.  I thought I could win too since I won a few home games.  I played a few times out there and what you say is very true. One guy at my table asked to borrow $100 til the next day or if he won that night, he would pay me double that night.  I said no.  I came back a few months later and the same guy is outside with no shoes on asking for money so he could eat a hot fresh meal at the all you can eat buffet.


----------



## MWN (Feb 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Is Lancaster no longer being used?
> ***
> Anybody know about these changes?  Not sad to see Lancaster go, but I don't think San Bernardino is much better.  When will Great Park be involved?  And isn't Surf Cup Sports Park/Del Mar usually part of the mix?


@timbuck,

I understand Cal South's preference is to keep the complexes used as centralized as possible, provided field quality is acceptable.

Lancaster is being avoided "if possible" because of very, very, very poor field conditions, travel is difficult and results in significant complaints and the management of Lancaster (which includes the City) don't understand what it takes to maintain fields.  Its overused and under-maintained.  The City of Lancaster will lose hundreds of thousands of dollars of economic impacts because they have their heads up their "you know whats." CalSouth tried to help, but Lancaster will only get worse until changes are made.

Coachella fulfills a need, large multi-purpose fields that are not great, but OK enough.  This facility is simply an over-flow facility because its not up to standard compared to the other facilities.

San Bernardino Soccer Complex.  You obviously have not been to San Bernardino Soccer Complex recently.  In the words of:



Caltek said:


> Was at San Bernardino this weekend and fields look and played amazing they do spend a lot of money in upkeep for those fields


Quite frankly, of all the complexes in SoCal, San Bernardino probably looks and plays the best at this time of the year, because the fields are over-seeded and professionally maintained by World Sports, a company with experience in World Cup, MLS and NFL fields.  SBSC has also began addressing some historical problems, a facility with inadequate parking.  They are now parking on the grass for the youngers to accommodate all the cars.  Where SBSC begins to go down hill is when the over-seeded ryegrass dies back (with heat) and multiple varieties of summer grass try to grow (June-October). 

Concerning the other fields:

Oceanside and Del Mar - Below the "border" checkpoint, creates massive headaches for teams with parents that may not have their papers, which is why you see many Hispanic teams take buses of players and coaches (parents avoid going this far south).  Oceanside also has a maintenance problem, significant thatch problem (last spring) due to lack of maintenance, dangerous and spongy fields.  Del Mar is significantly better.

Galway Downs - Maintenance is suffering and fields are rock hard (compressed).  Slowly dying due to mismanagement.  Was there over the summer and shocked how bad it was.  Parking on dirt and porta-potty solution sucks.

Silverlakes - not overseeded, but fields painted/dyed.  Nothing wrong with putting Endurant (or competitor) down.  Still best complex out there.


----------



## MWN (Feb 11, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Perhaps it's already been discussed on another thread but I heard this weekend that it is confirmed that State Cup will be moved to late November/December next year.





SoccerFan4Life said:


> It's about time!!!   Wrapping up the season in November to then wait 2.5 months later to play makes no sense.  Wrap it all up by December and then let kids take a 2 month break or so and begin all over again in March.


It could make sense for Youngers to stretch out the age group, but I would doubt this change has "been made."  Consider some of the problems this would present:

1) The HS season runs from November to February, making all older's unavailable to club/competitive soccer. Many of these complexes have commitments to HS tournaments a few weekends in November and December.
2) The venues used for "league" need a break to fix the damage from the league season.
3) The families don't want club soccer to interfere with their holiday vacations.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

MWN said:


> @timbuck,
> 
> I understand Cal South's preference is to keep the complexes used as centralized as possible, provided field quality is acceptable.
> 
> ...


" you see many Hispanic teams take buses of players and coaches (parents avoid going this far south)"

Really?  I don't ever recall seeing a bus in any State Cup parking lot.

State Cup games have been held below the checkpoint in various San Diego locations since my kids started going in January 2000.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 21, 2020)

From the SA board

". ..wanted to send a quick thank you for the State Cup game in Coachella (Indio) this Sunday. I'm glad that you decided that almost everyone in our age group should have to travel to the desert for one game on a Sunday afternoon. So all of the other soccer fields within 125 miles were already booked? There's nothing better than a 5 hour car ride for a 70 minute game.."


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> From the SA board
> 
> ". ..wanted to send a quick thank you for the State Cup game in Coachella (Indio) this Sunday. I'm glad that you decided that almost everyone in our age group should have to travel to the desert for one game on a Sunday afternoon. So all of the other soccer fields within 125 miles were already booked? There's nothing better than a 5 hour car ride for a 70 minute game.."


Does the SA board have a link?


----------



## Caltek (Feb 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> From the SA board
> 
> ". ..wanted to send a quick thank you for the State Cup game in Coachella (Indio) this Sunday. I'm glad that you decided that almost everyone in our age group should have to travel to the desert for one game on a Sunday afternoon. So all of the other soccer fields within 125 miles were already booked? There's nothing better than a 5 hour car ride for a 70 minute game.."


We play at 8 am in Coachella Sunday for one game 06b 
But my daughter had league games in Santa Barbara and Bakersfield along with sumo valley this year and we live in apple valley . Just suck it up and deal with it it’s just one game


----------

